
Fujifilm’s Antiviral Becomes First Approved Drug to Treat Coronavirus in China - mcube
https://www.hospimedica.com/coronavirus/articles/294781247/fujifilms-antiviral-becomes-first-approved-drug-to-treat-coronavirus-in-china.html
======
HarryHirsch
This is important. Favirapivir _passed_ clinical trial and is now approved in
China. Chloroquin, so much promoted by the President, has not passed a
clinical trial, in fact current evidence shows that it's no better than
placebo.

------
hondadriver
Are you sure?
[http://fftc.fujifilm.co.jp/en/avigan/index.html](http://fftc.fujifilm.co.jp/en/avigan/index.html)

~~~
HarryHirsch
According to Wikipedia, yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favipiravir#Approval_status](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favipiravir#Approval_status)

~~~
hondadriver
So if I put something on Wikipedia it is true? Interesting. The company denies
on March 27, I'll trust that source. They do say they will cooperate with
countries willing to use the drug, that's the positive thing I get from it.

~~~
HarryHirsch
The Wikipedia obsessives are quite good at extracting information from the
web. The compound is approved in China for the flu, and tbe official Chinese
news agency reports that trial results for coronavirus are encouraging. The
company statement is correct, btw.

